# Rocky is gone



## Emoore

I lost my best buddy and constant companion of nearly 13 years today. Godspeed Rocky. 

Today he gave up in his long battle with DM. The spark was gone from his eyes and he didn't want to try to get up. I tried tempting him with his favorite treats but he let me know he was just too tired to keep fighting. I feel like I've lost most of myself.


----------



## shepherdmom

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Rocky!


----------



## Debanneball

Oh Em, I am sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories, Deb


----------



## Vega-gurl

I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Christieb24

So sorry


----------



## Jax08

I'm so sorry Emily. Run Free Rocky. Cash is waiting for you.


----------



## Hineni7

HUG!!! My heart goes out to you.. I am glad you have other loved fur babies to help ease the loss, but nothing can replace his space, his actions or his love... I am sorry.. My thoughts are with you... Hug a puppy and cry in their fur...


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry, it's a awful decision to have to make, wishing you peace :hugs:


----------



## kelbonc

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope all the wonderful memories of Rocky will help to comfort you.


----------



## ksotto333

So hard, even when you know in your heart it was a decision made out of great love. I'm so sorry...


----------



## dogfaeries

Oh no. I am so so sorry.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I'm sorry he couldn't stay with you longer in great health. Of course you know how wonderful he was for you and how good you were for him. That doesn't help the pain. Somehow, I think dogs turn our hearts into starfish or octipi -- They rip a chunk out when they die but they enable our hearts to grow bigger for the next dog. 

May his spirit be with you.


----------



## onyx'girl

DM is a horrible condition. I'm so sorry for your loss. RUN Free Rocky :halogsd:


----------



## JoeyG

I'm sorry for your loss, RIP Rocky...


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss of Rocky


----------



## selzer

I am sorry for your loss. It sounds like you had a special relationship with him. It is so hard to lose them. He was loved. I am sure that he felt it.


----------



## Lobo dog

I am so sorry for the loss your beautiful boy! Rocky looked like a handsome sweetheart. The world lost a great dog today, and you, a handsome friend. :halogsd:

I love the picture of him standing, he looked so happy and ready to play....my heart hurts for you :hugs:


----------



## BowWowMeow

Aw, so sorry for your loss, Emily. Take good care.


----------



## RocketDog

I'm so sorry to hear this. 13 is a respectable age for him. He is now free; but you are now suffering. Hard days for awhile. Thinking of you.


----------



## LoveEcho

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## readaboutdogs

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rocky. Rest in peace Rocky. Peace to you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm so sorry. As hard as it is to let them go, it sounds like he was clearly ready, and you did the only loving thing you could. RIP Rocky.


----------



## HuntersMom

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. We had to put down our 3 yr old in May due to an aggressive Lymphoma, declined very quickly in a matter of a few weeks. We will seem them again at the bridge.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Lilie

I am sorry for your loss of Rocky. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

It's never easy, it doesn't get any easier.....letting go.

Wishing you peace.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry. I lost my Annie to DM. DM is so cruel. Hugs to you!


----------



## Wavewolfaroha

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Big hole in your heart... A friend shared this quote and it helped me:


> When someone dies, you don't get over your grief by forgetting; you get through your grief by remembering.


Smile, even through tears, when you think of your time with Rocky.


----------



## Bridget

I am so so sorry. He was beautiful. I know how it hurts. It seems to get a little easier day by day, though I know that is hard to believe. Take care of you and RIP Rocky.


----------



## newlie

My heart hurts for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss Emoore.Run free Rocky run free.


----------



## Castlemaid

Wanted to say I am sorry for your loss. Rocky was such a great personality - they never live long enough, do they?


----------



## osito23

I'm very sorry for your loss. Godspeed, Rocky


----------



## Nikitta

It never gets any easier. God speed Rocky and think of the Rainbow Bridge. You'll see Rocky again. /hugs


----------



## LaRen616

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

What a terrible weekend that was, you lost your best friend and I lost my father.


----------



## Emoore

LaRen616 said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss.
> 
> What a terrible weekend that was, you lost your best friend and I lost my father.


Also my boyfriend of 18 months unceremoniously dumped me, but who's counting?


----------



## mssandslinger

Well your better off without him!!!! SO sorry for your loss as well


----------



## JazzyLuv

Rest in Peace, sweet Rocky, much love to you as well, Emoore...as for the boyfriend, he lost something very special that he will one day regret...


----------



## McWeagle

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rocky. He'll be waiting for you and will be so happy to see you again. 

However, your other loss? I'm sure you'll get over it quickly, move on, and find someone more deserving of you! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Stosh

I'm so sorry your lost Rocky- he was a well loved dog


----------



## Ltleo

Sorry for your loss... Nothing come close to the pain of losing a beloved pet (family).....may the memories of love, laughter... Ease your heart


----------



## gnet158

So sorry for your loss, I'm going thru the same thing with my Poor Toby. He's 13 too and it's heart breaking to see him decline. We've shed many tears. Remember him in prayer, St. Francis of Assisi the patron St. of animals has very moving and beautiful prayers.


----------

